# 'Pitbull-TYPE' attacks JRT...



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Yet another for the Media... 

Video: Woman savaged by 'pit bull' in Leeds street - Yorkshire Post

I feel so sorry for the woman, and the dog (who by the way, looks like a cross to me... not a purebred Jack Russell :blink

But I also feel sorry for the 'Pitbull-Type' ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Just read - that lady pup up a real fight to try and save her dog - heartbreaking.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

How horrible for all concerned, I feel so much for her and her dog, but why on earth do the reports always have to show a picture of a snarling pit bull?? No one has a clue what breed attacked her they are just jumping on the band wagon.


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

Poor woman I can't imagine how she is feeling& Poor Old Dog:frown:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Omg this is my worst NIGHTMARE!...i have witnessed an attack like this in the summer was very very distressing i still have flash backs..
Poor woman what a terrible thing to be in..

This is my why i dont take my Dogs out much ..because there to many stray or unlooked after dogs roaming about in my area and owners that dont care and no control over there dogs...


I wouldnt care if my dog was not a full breed if another dog had killed it i would have been in a awful state....God poor thing..:frown2:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

JSR said:


> How horrible for all concerned, I feel so much for her and her dog, but why on earth do the reports always have to show a picture of a snarling pit bull?? No one has a clue what breed attacked her they are just jumping on the band wagon.


Agreed. But a snarling Pitt will make better press and sell more stories, than say, a happy waggy dog  it really p-s me off 

R.I.P little dog, and probably R.I.P to the Pitt. x x


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> I wouldnt care if my dog was not a full breed if another dog had killed it i would have been in a awful state....God poor thing..:frown2:


Nor would I. I wasn't saying anything about it being a cross breed  just that they stated it just a JRT, and it doesn't look like one...  no harm in that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Mmmmmm,
A pitbull like dog so in other words it could be anything 

I feel really sorry for the lady and her little dog.RIP sweetie xx


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

how awfulx


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

That could be anything its just another blame the breed pr campaign :cursing:


----------



## puppy (Jan 26, 2009)

why do they have a picture of a dog that was not the attacker but just "an adult pit bull"? 

 Sounds like she did everything she could to save her dog. I can only imagine how terrifying this is.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> Omg this is my worst NIGHTMARE!...i have witnessed an attack like this in the summer was very very distressing i still have flash backs..
> Poor woman what a terrible thing to be in..
> 
> This is my why i dont take my Dogs out much ..because there to many stray or unlooked after dogs roaming about in my area and owners that dont care and no control over there dogs...
> ...


The same goes for me, just too many pits and rotties attacking small dogs and children or teens. One teen was just starting to head for his bike and out of nowhere this rottie attacks him and totally destroyed his face and ripped part of his ear off, the kid is ruined, not dates any soon. Not to mention the women tried to take off with her dog, instead of helping the poor kid.


----------



## Mongoosetierney (Feb 19, 2009)

I came across this site while looking to see what sites had information on what happened.

Let me explain, Im the son of Marian. Call me Jay.

I registered as im sure you are all disgusted and are wishing her a speedy recovery.

ITs been almost a month now. and we are all still trying to get used to life without our beloved familiy member.

The press release got no real info towards finding the owner of the dog that attacked my mum and our dog.

My mum will have extensive scarring on her neck and arm and possibly her hands and lip.

her hands are full of lumps of hard scar tissue that dont seem to go away and as you can imagine its making her very disheartened that while shes doing all this phiso its not seeming to help.

I may have seen the dog that attacked my mum yesterday on teh way home from work, i span car around and took a picture of dog and owner/walker and followed it home, going to give address to police hopefully it will get somewhere.

The owner of the dog just left with the dog. I dont know how people like that sleep at night

Cindy (JRT) is...was a cross between a long legged short haired JR and a short legged long haired one. She was the runt of 13 pups. we went to the hosue expecting to have to chose but wen we got her 13 years ago she was the only one left.


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
How sad for the lady my heart goes out to her :cryin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

wishing her the speediest of recoveries.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Mongoosetierney said:


> I came across this site while looking to see what sites had information on what happened.
> 
> Let me explain, Im the son of Marian. Call me Jay.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry for your loss on your dog, and my heart goes out to you all, and your mum especially...

But you say "I may have seen the dog that attacked" - please be sure it was deffinately the dog... as no doubt this dog will be PTS... and it would be awful if it was the wrong dog...


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

God this is a horrid thing to happen!!  poor pup and lady
I feel sorry for the dog who attacked also shame these 'hard looking dogs' end up in the wrong hands and things like this are able to happen, also if here was as stray roaming by my house i would call the counsil to prevent things like this happening.


----------



## Mongoosetierney (Feb 19, 2009)

"But you say "I may have seen the dog that attacked" - please be sure it was deffinately the dog"

I did say may. I feel the police should at least look into it. A rubbish lead is better than no lead whatsoever in my opinon- i have no clue if it was that dog or not. But i know most of the dogs in the area,so does my mum, and she said it got out of a car and she'd never seen it before. We dont think it was a stray becasue someone came and took it away on a lead and as said, my mum thinks she saw it commign out of a car.

I will be printing all the good wishes off for my mum to see. Shes amazed at how kind and sorry total strangers feel for her.


----------

